# IMAC Black Screen and Beep



## monange28 (May 11, 2010)

My Imac shut off while I was working and started to beep. I had to actually press the power button to turn it completely off. Now it does not stay on for more than a half an hour before either shutting down or showing the black screen while beeping. Can anyone help me with this problem? Pleeeeeaaaaaase?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of beep is it? Macs beep to tell you what is wrong. This much is certain, it's a hardware issue. It could be over heating, or bad RAM. Either way, it's time to take it to Apple for a check up.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

As sinclair said I would take it to Apple. 

But, if it is overheating causing the problem maybe you can try out smcFanControl (Since you said it will run for about 30mins this may be able to help you). Just google it and you can download and install it as a widget. It allows you to control your fan speeds. 

I have an iMac and have problems with overheating as well, but smcFanContol fixed my problem. I would try and boost the fan speeds up by 500RPMs and see what that does and then maybe try to boost it a little higher if that didn't help.

I don't know if overheating is your main problem, but I do know the iMac's run hot, esp the mid 2007 Intel 24in iMac core2Extreme edition.

JeKyL


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

@ Monange28: Just following up....I was wondering if you ever got your problem figured out. And also if you did what helped and if not let us know. 

JeKyL


----------

